
Ask HN: Experiences with running an Engineering Blog as a small company? - dubbel
I work as a developer at a small, tech-company with about 15 engineers.<p>I really enjoy reading engineering blog posts by other (mostly way bigger) companies and was wondering whether it would make sense to start an engineering blog ourselves.<p>It could attract new developers who see that we do some cool stuff.
It could also help retain developers, because they can present the cool technical stuff they did to the world and are happy. That is at least how I would feel.<p>Of course we don&#x27;t release cool new stuff all the time and everyone is busy, so I would expect maybe 2 or 3 articles per year.<p>Does anyone have good or bad experiences with this?<p>What would you as a developer think about an engineering blog by your employer?
======
theindieg
I would highly recommend starting a blog if you have something you find
interesting to say! Or even of you want to demonstrate the message that your
company wants to show. I started my blog worldofindie.co.uk purely because I
saw other companies posting about what they found interesting, and the
comments being full of other cool information taught me so much. I like to
post about what I am up to, and write things I would want to read. You may not
get much traction at first, but it is sometimes useful to step back and write
about stuff in a different way to everyday engineering writing. Basically, go
for it.

